# Salon in Solomons



## bluewater

Does anybody know if total eclipse is still in business in solomons?  Their website has been down for several weeks and called several times and phone just rings off the hook?


----------



## Calidreamer

bluewater said:


> Does anybody know if total eclipse is still in business in solomons?  Their website has been down for several weeks and called several times and phone just rings off the hook?



Its my understanding that they have gone out of business. Its no wonder really the way the owner treated her clients and her employees. I have heard so many stories of the horrible way she treated the clients and the people in the community and was in there one time with a friend and saw it for myself. She even was nasty to one of the county commissioners. Proof positive that what goes around comes around. Wonder what they will put in there? I think that salon across the street closed too. Maybe somebody will be able to put a decent salon in Solomons...or maybe a Popeyes Chicken...that would be cool too.


----------



## punjabigyrl

They are open for business. I talked to them twice this week.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

punjabigyrl said:


> They are open for business. I talked to them twice this week.



I tried to Google their website yesterday and this morning and I'm not having any luck.


----------



## punjabigyrl

Chasey_Lane said:


> I tried to Google their website yesterday and this morning and I'm not having any luck.



She said her website is down but there are 2 new people that were hired. I will be going there sometime today.


----------



## joeypoo

Calidreamer said:


> Its my understanding that they have gone out of business. Its no wonder really the way the owner treated her clients and her employees. I have heard so many stories of the horrible way she treated the clients and the people in the community and was in there one time with a friend and saw it for myself. She even was nasty to one of the county commissioners. Proof positive that what goes around comes around. Wonder what they will put in there? I think that salon across the street closed too. Maybe somebody will be able to put a decent salon in Solomons...or maybe a Popeyes Chicken...that would be cool too.



Nasty, Nasty, Nasty.....Didn't your mother teach you that if you have noting kind to say about someone or something, don't say it at all? (Proof positive that what goes around comes around.) Anywho... Total Eclipse Salon and Day Spa is open and doing extremely well!!!  3 new stylists... all very nice and talented.  All 6 stations are booked!!  A wonderful place to go and unwind, relax, and enjoy a beverage.  Highly recommend this place for any service you want.  They really treat you like royalty!!  PS, I have never had trouble getting through on the phone, maybe you are calling the wrong number.  
Cheers!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

punjabigyrl said:


> They are open for business. I talked to them twice this week.



Just had my hair cut there last week.    The website is in transition and is supposed to be operational soon.


----------



## vraiblonde

Calidreamer said:


> Its my understanding that they have gone out of business. Its no wonder really the way the owner treated her clients and her employees. I have heard so many stories of the horrible way she treated the clients and the people in the community and was in there one time with a friend and saw it for myself. She even was nasty to one of the county commissioners. Proof positive that what goes around comes around. Wonder what they will put in there? I think that salon across the street closed too. Maybe somebody will be able to put a decent salon in Solomons...or maybe a Popeyes Chicken...that would be cool too.



Uh, damn.

The owner was very pleasant to me and my stylist is an old friend and seems very happy there.  So maybe you're thinking of a different salon.


----------



## Calidreamer

joeypoo said:


> Nasty, Nasty, Nasty.....Didn't your mother teach you that if you have noting kind to say about someone or something, don't say it at all? (Proof positive that what goes around comes around.) Anywho... Total Eclipse Salon and Day Spa is open and doing extremely well!!!  3 new stylists... all very nice and talented.  All 6 stations are booked!!  A wonderful place to go and unwind, relax, and enjoy a beverage.  Highly recommend this place for any service you want.  They really treat you like royalty!!  PS, I have never had trouble getting through on the phone, maybe you are calling the wrong number.
> Cheers!!!



Well, I take it that since you just signed up and have only made one post that you are an employee. I guess total eclipse can add employees who lie to the public to their list. Oh yeah...don't talk about my mother.


----------



## vraiblonde

Calidreamer said:


> Well, I take it that since you just signed up and have only made one post that you are an employee. I guess total eclipse can add employees who lie to the public to their list. Oh yeah...don't talk about my mother.



You need to get a grip.


----------



## Calidreamer

vraiblonde said:


> You need to get a grip.




:shrug: on what?


----------



## mv_princess

Calidreamer said:


> Well, I take it that since you just signed up and have only made one post that you are an employee. I guess total eclipse can add employees who lie to the public to their list. Oh yeah...don't talk about my mother.


AH ha!! Now I know who  you are. And why you are talking so much trash.


----------



## Calidreamer

mv_princess said:


> AH ha!! Now I know who  you are. And why you are talking so much trash.



I doubt you know who I am...but whatever. Not talking trash...just voicing my opinion and saying what I have seen and heard...didn't realize that was a crime. If people want to go there then so be it...I know plenty who won't and the reasons they won't...thought it was only fair to have two sides to the story. I think that the way people are treated in that place is bad...others don't. I think the public is being misled when being told that 6 stations are booked when they aren't...others think thats ok. If people are happy going there then go...but don't get all over me because my opinion is different. I heard they went out of business.....guess they haven't...sorry. Maybe the popeyes comment was out of line...but I like Popeyes...thought it would be cool to have one here. But maybe saying what my mother should or shouldn't have taught me was a little out of line too..again, my opinion...probably not others. Since my mom passed away several years ago I'm a little touchy...probably shouldn't have let that bother me. At any rate, I think it is a very poor establishment with bad ownership where people are treated rudely and services rendered are below par for the price that is paid...sorry if that offends some people.


----------



## punjabigyrl

vraiblonde said:


> Just had my hair cut there last week.    The website is in transition and is supposed to be operational soon.



I stopped by there on Saturday. They are open for business.


----------



## mv_princess

Calidreamer said:


> I doubt you know who I am...but whatever. Not talking trash...just voicing my opinion and saying what I have seen and heard...didn't realize that was a crime. If people want to go there then so be it...I know plenty who won't and the reasons they won't...thought it was only fair to have two sides to the story. I think that the way people are treated in that place is bad...others don't. I think the public is being misled when being told that 6 stations are booked when they aren't...others think thats ok. If people are happy going there then go...but don't get all over me because my opinion is different. I heard they went out of business.....guess they haven't...sorry. Maybe the popeyes comment was out of line...but I like Popeyes...thought it would be cool to have one here. But maybe saying what my mother should or shouldn't have taught me was a little out of line too..again, my opinion...probably not others. Since my mom passed away several years ago I'm a little touchy...probably shouldn't have let that bother me. At any rate, I think it is a very poor establishment with bad ownership where people are treated rudely and services rendered are below par for the price that is paid...sorry if that offends some people.


 
If I had my guess....You would be the kind of person that just takes and believes what everyone else says. You have probably never stepped foot in this place. But thats fine.

They are all booked. And getting new customers all the time. Go where you need to. And if you truely believe Bella is better, great at least at Total Ecplise you wont have to worry about the owner cussing you out. And since Bella's prices are more than Total, I will pass on the "below par" statement.

But I really hope you enjoy where ever you go.


----------



## joeypoo

Calidreamer said:


> Well, I take it that since you just signed up and have only made one post that you are an employee. I guess total eclipse can add employees who lie to the public to their list. Oh yeah...don't talk about my mother.



You really don't know what you are talking, about do you??  I have been getting my hair done there since they opened!!!  They treat each and every customer with respect and go out of their way to make them feel special.  So, don't talk about stuff you know nothing about and if you are going by hearsay, that is pretty sad.  Form your own opinions and don't depend on others to form them for you, they will put you in the wrong direction and make you look stupid.  Nough said here.


----------



## Calidreamer

joeypoo said:


> You really don't know what you are talking, about do you??  I have been getting my hair done there since they opened!!!  They treat each and every customer with respect and go out of their way to make them feel special.  So, don't talk about stuff you know nothing about and if you are going by hearsay, that is pretty sad.  Form your own opinions and don't depend on others to form them for you, they will put you in the wrong direction and make you look stupid.  Nough said here.



Actually I do know what I am talking about. Had my hair done there by the owner and she totally screwed it up then got an attitude with me about it and she also treated my friend like crap while we were there just because my friend got upsetl that she was waiting so long for her service...an hour and a half past her appt time ( I saw that too) plus she yelled at two of her employees that day and basically told them they didn't know what they were doing (maybe they didn't...don't know) in front of everybody that was in there (which there weren't that many). So yeah, I know what I am talking about. And yes, I have heard from ALOT of people that they had the same experience I did so it isn't just me. Glad your happy there though...good for you. Also, by looking at your screen name it makes me wonder if you are the chic that brought her dog in to the salon...seems like that dogs name was Joey...isn't that illegal?? Maybe not. But in any case if that is you then I was right and you are an employee...keep up the good work.


----------



## bluewater

Yeah, someone's info is all wrong.  There is never anything going on in there, and yes it would be against the law to bring a dog in anywhere like a salon or restaurant.  Its not petsmart!  My sister used to see Laurie all the time for facials and Theresa for nails.  They were both excellent, but could not stand dealing with the drama and the owner so they both left a while ago.  To each its own.  Yes Popeyes would be excellent on the island.


----------



## bluewater

I am right with Cali on this and have seen it as well.  They call it a service industry because clients are supposed to be served.  Not lectured to or made to wait two hours to get a simple haircut and surely not given a bunch of attitude by the service providers or the owner.


----------



## bluewater

Have to comment on punja and margaritaville, joey and vrail.  Don't worry Cali, they probably all are staff members at TE.  Thats the way they roll.  Stick with the people who really know how to do hair.  Just like restaurants you get what you pay for.  You aren't going to find filet on the dollar menu at mcdonalds.  I think the fact they have not put up a permanent sign is a bit of a message right there.


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Have to comment on punja and margaritaville, joey and vrail.  Don't worry Cali, they probably all are staff members at TE.  Thats the way they roll.  Stick with the people who really know how to do hair.  Just like restaurants you get what you pay for.  You aren't going to find filet on the dollar menu at mcdonalds.  I think the fact they have not put up a permanent sign is a bit of a message right there.



Nasty Nasty, I think people are hitting below the belt.  not nice at all.  We shouldn't trash talk other peoples dreams even if we have had bad experiences with them (owning that salon could be her dream, and you people are stomping on it).  That could me mistaken for Slander on her business........ Be careful what you say people.........We don't want to hurt anyones feelings.


----------



## bluewater

Not trying to hurt her feelings, she just needs to pay attention to her business.  My sister went to Laurie until the owner ran her off and she had the best person for nails in Theresa and she ran her off too.  If you are running off your best people, your business has a tough time and when you occasionally mistreat clients or badmouth other staff members to clients, clients remember that.  They come there to relax and be spoiled, not to hear the latest drama!


----------



## mAlice

I'm pretty burned out on all of the local salons.  If it's not a bad cut, it's drama.  If it's not drama, it's trying to keep track of your favorite hair dresser.  The turnover in local salons is enourmous.  I swear, it must be a local thing, because no matter what salon I've ever been to around here, there's a problem.  

I'm gonna' start getting my hair done in Annapolis.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> I'm pretty burned out on all of the local salons.  If it's not a bad cut, it's drama.  If it's not drama, it's trying to keep track of your favorite hair dresser.  The turnover in local salons is enourmous.  I swear, it must be a local thing, because no matter what salon I've ever been to around here, there's a problem.
> 
> I'm gonna' start getting my hair done in Annapolis.



I couldn't care less about the salon - I'm into the stylist.  Been going to Josie for years, no matter where she is.  This last time she was double-booked so they pawned me off on Rachel, who did a great job as well.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> I couldn't care less about the salon - I'm into the stylist.  Been going to Josie for years, no matter where she is.  This last time she was double-booked so they pawned me off on Rachel, who did a great job as well.




But you have to be able to keep track of your stylist when she leaves one salon for another.  The salon that she leaves won't tell you where she went because they either don't know, or don't want to lose a client.  You pretty much have to be able to contact the stylist on her personal phone if you want to follow her, and I don't know too  many people who have their stylists personal phone number.


----------



## cattitude

mAlice said:


> I'm pretty burned out on all of the local salons.  If it's not a bad cut, it's drama.  If it's not drama, it's trying to keep track of your favorite hair dresser.  The turnover in local salons is enourmous.  I swear, it must be a local thing, because no matter what salon I've ever been to around here, there's a problem.
> 
> I'm gonna' start getting my hair done in Annapolis.



Before you drive up there, I'd recommend Scalped in Prince Frederick.  Been going since it opened down here (used to be in Upper Marlboro for years).


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Have to comment on punja and margaritaville, joey and vrail.  Don't worry Cali, they probably all are staff members at TE.  Thats the way they roll.  Stick with the people who really know how to do hair.  Just like restaurants you get what you pay for.  You aren't going to find filet on the dollar menu at mcdonalds.  I think the fact they have not put up a permanent sign is a bit of a message right there.





Ummm...I know vrai personally.  She doesn't work in a salon.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> But you have to be able to keep track of your stylist when she leaves one salon for another.  The salon that she leaves won't tell you where she went because they either don't know, or don't want to lose a client.  You pretty much have to be able to contact the stylist on her personal phone if you want to follow her, and *I don't know too  many people who have their stylists personal phone number*.



I do.


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:


> Before you drive up there, I'd recommend Scalped in Prince Frederick.  Been going since it opened down here (used to be in Upper Marlboro for years).



I might have to give them a shot.  That's a bit closer than Annapolis, and maybe just far enough north to get away from the drama.


----------



## bluewater

Been going to Beverly at Bella for four years, and saw her before that at Hair Solomons, have always kept in touch with her.  Many salons will not tell you where people go, some will some will not.  It does not help any salon by being mean and vindictive about people who leave. I used to live in Annapolis many years ago and all of the salons up there have the same exact problem.  Robert Andrews, David Alexander, etc, etc.  Its a cultural thing I guess.  Anyway, love Beverly and she just bought Bella and takes over May 1, so I know where she will be for many years to come.  She is the best!!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> I do.



I had a hairdresser that I followed for several years because I had her personal number, but then she got out of the business altogether.  She said she was done with the drama!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Been going to Beverly at Bella for four years, and saw her before that at Hair Solomons, have always kept in touch with her.  Many salons will not tell you where people go, some will some will not.  It does not help any salon by being mean and vindictive about people who leave. I used to live in Annapolis many years ago and all of the salons up there have the same exact problem.  Robert Andrews, David Alexander, etc, etc.  Its a cultural thing I guess.  *Anyway, love Beverly and she just bought Bella and takes over May 1, so I know where she will be for many years to come.*  She is the best!!




Really?  Maybe she'll clean the place up.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I had a hairdresser that I followed for several years because I had her personal number, but then she got out of the business altogether.  She said she was done with the drama!



P?  .


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> P?  .



Yeah.  I heard she went back into it, but I got tired of following her from salon to salon.  The I heard she got out of it again.  Who knows  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Yeah.  I heard she went back into it, but I got tired of following her from salon to salon.  The I heard she got out of it again.  Who knows  :shrug:



She was for awhile, cannot say for sure now.  I ran into her unexpectedly getting the Chicklet's hair trimmed.


----------



## cattitude

mAlice said:


> I might have to give them a shot.  That's a bit closer than Annapolis, and maybe just far enough north to get away from the drama.



Give Dottie a try (or Margaret, the owner).  All of them are good.  They have some new younger girls but the core group has been together for a long time.  They really love to make you feel special.


----------



## betty99

If you want to stay in Solomons, I love Julias. Peaceful, talented staff and I've never seen drama in there. I love, love, love Julias in Solomons.


----------



## bluewater

Clean it up?  Every time I have been in there, its been really nice.  Awesome shampoo girls who give a long relaxing shampoo, great hair cut and highlights with Beverly and I can even have a glass of wine if I want after a long hard day at work.  They also have an amazing massage therapist.  Not sure what you are comparing it to?  You sound like a bitter person who is really hard to please.  Maybe you should just cut your own hair with a flowbee, that way you will be happy and content with no drama except your own.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Clean it up?  Every time I have been in there, its been really nice.  Awesome shampoo girls who give a long relaxing shampoo, great hair cut and highlights with Beverly and I can even have a glass of wine if I want after a long hard day at work.  They also have an amazing massage therapist.  Not sure what you are comparing it to?  You sound like a bitter person who is really hard to please.  Maybe you should just cut your own hair with a flowbee, that way you will be happy and content with no drama except your own.



Okay.


----------



## punjabigyrl

Beverly bought Bella? No more of the evil blonde owner.


----------



## estee_shaun

punjabigyrl said:


> Beverly bought Bella? No more of the evil blonde owner.



Wow, Bluewater must not know this "Evil Blonde" owner if they are complaining about TE running their clients off.  I have read quite a few negative comments about her as well........ hmmmmm Wierd.........


----------



## bluewater

I would follow Beverly anywhere!  She is the best in Southern Maryland.  That salon already rocks the socks off any "supposed" competition.  I am sure she will do a great job with it!  She is not only a great hairdresser but one of the most positive people I have ever seen.  Always smiling and makes you feel like a million dollars!


----------



## estee_shaun

mAlice said:


> Really?  Maybe she'll clean the place up.



I think Beverly will do an incredible job "cleaning the place up".  I am so happy for her!!!!!


----------



## bluewater

Everyone in there has always been great to me.  Not sure that the owner is even there much.  I always go late in the day, so maybe I have missed her.


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Everyone in there has always been great to me.  Not sure that the owner is even there much.  I always go late in the day, so maybe I have missed her.



LOL, of course you have................


----------



## bluewater

Huh?


----------



## bluewater

Like I said, never had a problem there and love the service.  I know they are staffing up to meet demand.  Just hired two new stylists and an awesome esthetician.  Going to gather my girlfriends and have a spa day soon!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Like I said, never had a problem there and love the service.  I know they are staffing up to meet demand.  Just hired two new stylists and an awesome esthetician.  Going to gather my girlfriends and have a spa day soon!




I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> What are you so bitter about MALICE?  Hope you find a salon that makes you happy.  Maybe you should bend over and look between your cheeks!



So, I'm bitter just because I'm not suckin' up to some salon?  They have you for that!


----------



## bluewater

You just seem like you are complaining a lot about every salon.  This forum is to share opinions (good and bad), but if you are complaining about every salon, then maybe you should look inward and say, gee maybe I have bad hair to begin with or gee, maybe I am hard to please.  Maybe you should go to Georgetown and pay 400 or more to have your hair done, but those people go to the same training as everyone else and just because they are in Georgetown doesn't make them anything different.  And if you want to see some real drama, go to Gtown where the cat claws and the gay men fight with each other over the most stupid stuff.  I think the flowbee might be your best bet.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> You just seem like you are complaining a lot about every salon.  This forum is to share opinions (good and bad), but if you are complaining about every salon, then maybe you should look inward and say, gee maybe I have bad hair to begin with or gee, maybe I am hard to please.  Maybe you should go to Georgetown and pay 400 or more to have your hair done, but those people go to the same training as everyone else and just because they are in Georgetown doesn't make them anything different.  And if you want to see some real drama, go to Gtown where the cat claws and the gay men fight with each other over the most stupid stuff.  I think the flowbee might be your best bet.





My only complaint about _every _salon is the turnover, and not being able to stay with the same hairdresser when I find one that I like.  Your reading comprehension isn't working so well for you.  Maybe you shouldn't take it so personally.


----------



## bluewater

Malice, its kind of like complaining about every Pizza restaurant - Gee Pizza hut is too expensive, Ledos does not deliver, dominoes tastes like cardboard, cici's has too many kids hanging out.  They all have decent pizza, Ledos is hands down the best - but why would somebody think every salon, pizza place, burger joint or bar sucks in So MD.  Its shallow and shows you are trying to be uptown girl when living in southern md.  You clearly are not Christie Brinkley, so get over yourself.  Maybe you could shave your head and you will not to ever go back in a salon anywhere.


----------



## bluewater

Not taking it personally, I love my stylist and am smart enough to have a way to contact her.  Have a great day!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Not taking it personally, I love my stylist and am smart enough to have a way to contact her.  Have a great day!



Like I said, I'm happy for you.  If dusty, cluttered, dirty, crowded salons make you happy, who am I to tell you not to go? I'm just offering an opinion.  If you don't like my opinion, that's fine by me, too.


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> Malice, its kind of like complaining about every Pizza restaurant - Gee Pizza hut is too expensive, Ledos does not deliver, dominoes tastes like cardboard, cici's has too many kids hanging out.  They all have decent pizza, Ledos is hands down the best - but why would somebody think every salon, pizza place, burger joint or bar sucks in So MD.  Its shallow and shows you are trying to be uptown girl when living in southern md.  You clearly are not Christie Brinkley, so get over yourself.  Maybe you could shave your head and you will not to ever go back in a salon anywhere.



Why are you so argumentative?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Why are you so argumentative?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



   :shrug:


----------



## bluewater

Not being argumentative, we are all entitled to speak our opinions, that is simply what I was doing.  I think Southern MD businesses in general get a bum rap sometimes and that is magnified when someone says gee every restaurant in southern md sucks, I have to go to annapolis to get a decent meal.  same difference.  Maybe you and Malice can do each others highlights then go to annapolis to get them fixed.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Freedom of speech is a great thing and a right we all enjoy.  Just wish people's brain power kicked in before spouting off about all businesses and generalizing about everything in Southern Maryland sucking.  Bella and Hair Company both rock and do many color fixes from other so called "high end" salons all over Southern Maryland.  Just like buying a car, you get what you pay for.  You can't buy a mercedes with a ford budget.



I never said a word about how much money I'm willing to spend.  My complaint is the turnover in local salons.  I'll be happy to try the salon that cattitude recommended.  I don't think Bella's for me, though.  

Freedom of speech is a nice thing, isn't it?  Otherwise, people would never be forewarned.


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> Not being argumentative, we are all entitled to speak our opinions, that is simply what I was doing.  I think Southern MD businesses in general get a bum rap sometimes and that is magnified when someone says gee every restaurant in southern md sucks, I have to go to annapolis to get a decent meal.  same difference.  Maybe you and Malice can do each others highlights then go to annapolis to get them fixed.



You can't help yourself, can you?


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Not being argumentative, *we are all entitled to speak our opinions, as long as everyone agrees with mine*, that is simply what I was doing.  I think Southern MD businesses in general get a bum rap sometimes and that is magnified when someone says gee every restaurant in southern md sucks, I have to go to annapolis to get a decent meal.  same difference.  Maybe you and Malice can do each others highlights then go to annapolis to get them fixed.




Got ya'


----------



## bluewater

Now Malice, didn't anyone ever teach you manners and about plagerism in school, or did you drop out before that class?  No one needs to agree with me in this thread, you and Rose seem to be taking stupid to a new low.  May you both have happy hair days whereever you wind up.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Now Malice, didn't anyone ever teach you manners and about plagerism in school, or did you drop out before that class?  No one needs to agree with me in this thread, you and Rose seem to be taking stupid to a new low.  May you both have happy hair days whereever you wind up.



Nope.  No one ever taught me about _plagerism_.


----------



## toppick08

bluewater said:


> Now Malice, didn't anyone ever teach you manners and about plagerism in school, or did you drop out before that class?  No one needs to agree with me in this thread, you and Rose seem to be taking stupid to a new low.  May you both have happy hair days whereever you wind up.



Check your PM......


----------



## mAlice

I've read several pages of bluewaters posts    and she calls me bitter.


----------



## bluewater

You post way more than I do, I see you are a professional daydreamer.  Why don't you go dream of a way to get your hair done so it does not look like a rats nest.


----------



## bluewater

oh yes, you have over 33,000 posts so I guess you must not work, either that or you are seriously ripping off your employer.  I have a whopping 140.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> You post way more than I do, I see you are a professional daydreamer.  Why don't you go dream of a way to get your hair done so it does not look like a rats nest.



I see that you're a professional #######.  Oh, did I type that?  I meant to just think it.


----------



## bluewater

Yes those not versed in the proper use of english have to stoop low and cuss.  You probably have a spitoon in the front seat of your 1998 ford 150!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> oh yes, you have over 33,000 posts so I guess you must not work, either that or you are seriously ripping off your employer.  I have a whopping 140.




I've been posting on these forums almost since it's inception, and no, I've not been employed the entire time. 

You really need the last word, don't you?


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Yes those not versed in the proper use of english have to stoop low and cuss.  You probably have a spitoon in the front seat of your 1998 ford 150!



You got me pegged!


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> No I will give you the last word.  It is SMIB - look it up in your dictionary, oops I meant your daily racing form.



Way to piss off the natives


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> Way to piss off the natives



Good thing we aren't natives.


----------



## mv_princess

bluewater said:


> No I will give you the last word. It is SMIB - look it up in your dictionary, oops I meant your daily racing form.


 
So let me get this stright...

Someone said they didn't care for the salons around here? No big deal.

You get all up in arms and call them a SMIB for not agreeing that "your" salon is the best?

Intesting


----------



## bluewater

Geez you people are all idiots.  I simply said that its not right to judge all business by one or two bad experiences.  That goes for restaurants, bars, anything else.  I happen to like this salon because Beverly is the bomb when it comes to hair.  Now that she has bought it I am sure she will do great things with it.  She did my wedding hair, and gives great highlights and cuts.  You don't have to agree with me.  You can go wherever you want.  I think MALICE is probably a hillbilly because she can't finish a complete thought without cussing and this forum is not about that.  Notice her moniker **** you, I have enough friends.  Right!


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> *Geez you people are all idiots.*  I simply said that its not right to judge all business by one or two bad experiences.  That goes for restaurants, bars, anything else.  I happen to like this salon because Beverly is the bomb when it comes to hair.  Now that she has bought it I am sure she will do great things with it.  She did my wedding hair, and gives great highlights and cuts.  You don't have to agree with me.  You can go wherever you want.  I think MALICE is probably a hillbilly because she can't finish a complete thought without cussing and this forum is not about that.  Notice her moniker **** you, I have enough friends.  Right!


Way to make friends.  


bluewater said:


> Why would i have to worry about pissing you off, you are doing a good enough job of that on your own.


To whom are you speaking?


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Geez you people are all idiot SMIB's, and you need to rush right out and get your hair done at Bella!


----------



## bluewater

Gee Malice, there you go plagerizing again, don't you know that is not legal, even in a forum.  I said Idiots.  I said you needed to look up the definition.  I guess you would not be so bitter unless you had really bad hair.  You are the one that said you would have to go to annapolis to get good service and I was simply correcting you.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Gee Malice, there you go plagerizing again, don't you know that is not legal, even in a forum.  I said Idiots.  I said you needed to look up the definition.  I guess you would not be so bitter unless you had really bad hair.  You are the one that said you would have to go to annapolis to get good service and I was simply correcting you.



Well, since you won't let me have the last word, then I'll let you have it.


----------



## estee_shaun

ok so let me get this strait...... Malice has bad hair just because she doesn't like the TURN OVER in the salon industry in Somd.  She is also a hillbilly and drives a ford......  Everyone in SMD is a SMIB (according to bluewater)  ANd Bluewater is obsessed with a woman at Bella named Beverly.  LOL this is GREAT!!!  I am freakin DYING!!!!


----------



## estee_shaun

OH and Malice doesnt have a job but bluewater has been online ALL FREAKIN DAY!!!!!!


----------



## bluewater

Kids are out of school today so wanted to be a good mother if its any of your business.


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Kids are out of school today so wanted to be a good mother if its any of your business.



LOL you don't miss a beat do you!!!! How good of a mother could you possibly be if you have been paying attention to this crap all day????


----------



## bluewater

Sitting on my deck watching them roll easter eggs and enjoying the great weather.


----------



## estee_shaun

LOL  Yay, I knew you could do it!!!!!!!
Man you must have felt pretty guilty, took you a while to respond... What, did you go out with your kids and set the good mommy seen to make yourself feel better....... LOL


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Kids are out of school today so wanted to be a good mother if its any of your business.



If its none of my business than why is Malice's employment any business of yours????? Hmmmmmm....... It ISN"T!!!!  You have done a lot of bashing on this thread and just sounds like you are the kind of person that THRIVES on DRAMA...... Makes for a pretty unhappy person......I feel sorry for people like you because I know of a lot of people like you......


----------



## bluewater

Its not - she made the comment that i was posting so much.  I was simply stating that she had made 33,000 some posts as opposed to my 145 posts.  She must have a lot of idle time on her hands.  As for me, I work part time as a school teacher and have three little children and a husband who is serving his country.  Have a good evening and hope you find a salon that you like in Southern Md.


----------



## bluewater

Nope was making them dinner.  Thanks.


----------



## estee_shaun

I find it funny that you feel the need to explain yourself soo much and tell us everything you are doing.  
OH and GOD BLESS AMERICA.  My husband serves as well!!!!!  OOOH RAH!
Anywho, I don't need a salon, I have my own talents, Thanks.......


----------



## bluewater

I dont - when questioned I respond - human nature.  Glad you have talents of your own and glad your husband also serves.  The military never gets the credit it deserves.


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> I dont - when questioned I respond - human nature.  Glad you have talents of your own and glad your husband also serves.  The military never gets the credit it deserves.



Finally something worth talking about........


----------



## bluewater

I volunteer with the USO and its really a good feeling welcoming back soldiers when they land at BWI.  Hope they end both wars soon.


----------



## Hockey

*meow hisss hisssss*

Hey Vrai when are you gonna charge Bluewater for *advertising her salon* all this time?  It's pretty obvious (even to me) she works there because no "regular customer" or "friend" would post as much relentless CRAP about one place.  I would be embarrassed to work there after reading this junk.

Have to admit it tho...kinda fun to watch the cats fight....

as you were


----------



## frequentflier

Hockey said:


> Hey Vrai when are you gonna charge Bluewater for *advertising her salon* all this time?  It's pretty obvious (even to me) she works there because no "regular customer" or "friend" would post as much relentless CRAP about one place.  I would be embarrassed to work there after reading this junk.
> 
> Have to admit it tho...kinda fun to watch the cats fight....
> 
> as you were


----------



## bluewater

Hockey said:


> Hey Vrai when are you gonna charge Bluewater for *advertising her salon* all this time?  It's pretty obvious (even to me) she works there because no "regular customer" or "friend" would post as much relentless CRAP about one place.  I would be embarrassed to work there after reading this junk.
> 
> Have to admit it tho...kinda fun to watch the cats fight....
> 
> as you were


Hey dipstick, I am a part time school teacher and wouldn't know how to cut hair if I tried.  I am simply tired of MAlice thinking she knows everything about every business, whether its a salon, pizza place, restaurant or doctor.  When someone keeps knocking local businesses, any of them, we should all tell them to get the hell out of Southern Maryland if they think there is someplace better.  I simply go there because I love my stylist.  If she were to go somewhere else in the future and it was in the area, I would follow her there as well.


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> Hey dipstick, I am a part time school teacher and wouldn't know how to cut hair if I tried.  I am simply tired of MAlice thinking she knows everything about every business, whether its a salon, pizza place, restaurant or doctor.  When someone keeps knocking local businesses, any of them, we should all tell them to get the hell out of Southern Maryland if they think there is someplace better.  I simply go there because I love my stylist.  If she were to go somewhere else in the future and it was in the area, I would follow her there as well.



Yet, here you are.


----------



## bluewater

estee_shaun said:


> ok so let me get this strait...... Malice has bad hair just because she doesn't like the TURN OVER in the salon industry in Somd.  She is also a hillbilly and drives a ford......  Everyone in SMD is a SMIB (according to bluewater)  ANd Bluewater is obsessed with a woman at Bella named Beverly.  LOL this is GREAT!!!  I am freakin DYING!!!!



Estee, you must not have enough to do during your day!  I was born and raised in St. Marys' so no not everyone is a SMIB, I simply told Malice she was acting like one, due to incessant ranting about how she hated every hair salon in southern md.  Can't she really find one that she likes out of the 20 or so that are in the county???  Also, not obsessed with my stylist, she has the experience and skills and personality that anyone would find amazing and now that she and a coworker have bought the salon, they will do great things with it.  Anybody can go anywhere they want and don't lose sleep over things you don't understand.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## bluewater

RoseRed said:


> Yet, here you are.



Rose- I guess you must be another stay at home mom??  I work from noon to 4, so stop being bitter.  Have a great day


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> Estee, you must not have enough to do during your day!  I was born and raised in St. Marys' so no not everyone is a SMIB, I simply told Malice she was acting like one, due to *incessant ranting *about how she hated every hair salon in southern md.  Can't she really find one that she likes out of the 20 or so that are in the county???  Also, not obsessed with my stylist, she has the experience and skills and personality that anyone would find amazing and now that she and a coworker have bought the salon, they will do great things with it.  Anybody can go anywhere they want and don't lose sleep over things you don't understand.  Have a wonderful day!


  Pot!


bluewater said:


> Rose- I guess you must be another stay at home mom??  I work from noon to 4, so stop being bitter.  Have a great day


Not.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Yet, here you are.




She is obviously plugging for the salon, for whatever reason.  I don't believe she's a part time teacher, because reading comprehension is not her strong suit.  She knows far too much about this salon to only be a customer.

I've been to the salon several times.  Each time I've been, I've had to wait in a dusty corner somewhere because there's no place to sit, and the person I've made an appointment with has been overbooked.  There is clutter laying all over the place, and there's always some drama goin' on, whether it's someone being fired, or back biting.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> She is obviously plugging for the salon, for whatever reason.  I don't believe she's a part time teacher, because reading comprehension is not her strong suit.  She knows far too much about this salon to only be a customer.
> 
> I've been to the salon several times.  Each time I've been, I've had to wait in a dusty corner somewhere because there's no place to sit, and the person I've made an appointment with has been overbooked.  There is clutter laying all over the place, and there's always some drama goin' on, whether it's someone being fired, or back biting.



I know you, and don't doubt you for a moment.


----------



## bluewater

mAlice said:


> She is obviously plugging for the salon, for whatever reason.  I don't believe she's a part time teacher, because reading comprehension is not her strong suit.  She knows far too much about this salon to only be a customer.
> 
> I've been to the salon several times.  Each time I've been, I've had to wait in a dusty corner somewhere because there's no place to sit, and the person I've made an appointment with has been overbooked.  There is clutter laying all over the place, and there's always some drama goin' on, whether it's someone being fired, or back biting.



You are too funny MAlice.  I would not talk about someone's reading comprehension when you don't even know how to structure a sentence.  Not plugging - just saying where I am happy.  Everyone's entitled to their opinion.  Since you obviously can't find anyone you are happy with in Somd, why dont you go ahead and drive 70 miles to annapolis one way to get your hair done.  That would be best for you.  Have a great day!


----------



## estee_shaun

WOW this is CA-RAZY!!!!
OH and Bluewater I have plenty to do during the day, thanks for your concern....


----------



## vraiblonde

Bluewater, I feel sorry for your children.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> Bluewater, I feel sorry for your children.



1.......2.......3......


WRATH OF BLUEWATER!


----------



## estee_shaun

vraiblonde said:


> Bluewater, I feel sorry for your children.



OH U R SO done for.........


----------



## vraiblonde

:snort:


----------



## Pete

You chicks sure get serious about your hair care.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> You chicks sure get serious about your hair care.



Your perm is flat.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Pete said:


> You chicks sure get serious about your hair care.



you need some color


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> You chicks sure get serious about your hair care.



A bad haircut sucks. I think you can understand that


----------



## Pete

Bay_Kat said:


> you need some color



How about this?  Highlights


----------



## Pete

Bay_Kat said:


> you need some color



Don't I know it.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Don't I know it.



Jeri Curl.


----------



## chumbawamba

*to be a good liar you have to have a good memory !*

I usually don't post  but reading this  wow i have to say. " blue water"  your earlier post  stated  you have been calling none stop at total eclipse  and they dont answer their phone,  Why would you do that  if you love  beverly  at  bella and have been there for 4 years !!!!!,  i think you need to get another hobby  that slander  your compition!!!:


----------



## chumbawamba

chumbawamba said:


> I usually don't post  but reading this  wow i have to say. " blue water"  your earlier post  stated  you have been calling none stop at total eclipse  and they dont answer their phone,  Why would you do that  if you love  beverly  at  bella and have been there for 4 years !!!!!,  i think you need to get another hobby than slander  your compition!!!:



spelling error   than not that


----------



## Bay_Kat

Pete said:


> How about this?  Highlights



That's a good look for you, go for it.


----------



## vraiblonde

chumbawamba said:


> I usually don't post  but reading this  wow i have to say. " blue water"  your earlier post  stated  you have been calling none stop at total eclipse  and they dont answer their phone,  Why would you do that  if you love  beverly  at  bella and have been there for 4 years !!!!!,  i think you need to get another hobby  that slander  your compition!!!:



Consumer complaint is not slander.

But she does appear to have an axe to grind, doesn't she?  Frankly, after the belligerent nasty way she's behaved, I wouldn't take her word for anything.  Her attitude pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## chumbawamba

vraiblonde said:


> Consumer complaint is not slander.
> 
> But she does appear to have an axe to grind, doesn't she?  Frankly, after the belligerent nasty way she's behaved, I wouldn't take her word for anything.  Her attitude pretty much speaks for itself.



To be honest with you all after reading all this hair pullling lol,  I have been a client  at total eclipse for over a year.  And i love it there!!!  Hilde  was my stylist  then gave me to melanie,  wow!!!  she is friendly,  FUN , and cuts my hair  like a artist !!. for all these negative comments  i'm   sending  one big positive !!   the staff  are fantastic , greet  you with a smile, have refreshments to offer,  will ask you how your day was and actually listen !! and pamper you from shampoo bowl till the end      HAPPY  CLIENT  HERE !!!!


----------



## CRoyal

bluewater said:


> Sitting on my deck watching them roll easter eggs and enjoying the great weather.



I bet you're fat.


----------



## mAlice

chumbawamba said:


> I usually don't post  but reading this  wow i have to say. " blue water"  your earlier post  stated  *you have been calling none stop at total eclipse  and they dont answer their phone,  Why would you do that  if you love  beverly  at  bella and have been there for 4 years* !!!!!,  i think you need to get another hobby  that slander  your compition!!!:



Good catch.  I completely missed that.


----------



## bluewater

chumbawamba said:


> I usually don't post  but reading this  wow i have to say. " blue water"  your earlier post  stated  you have been calling none stop at total eclipse  and they dont answer their phone,  Why would you do that  if you love  beverly  at  bella and have been there for 4 years !!!!!,  i think you need to get another hobby  that slander  your compition!!!:



hey chubawubba - I used to see Laurie at TE for facials, but the owner ran her off same with Theresa for nails, so now I see Laurie at her house and go to lees for nails.  Not slandering anybody, the truth hurts!


----------



## bluewater

vraiblonde said:


> Bluewater, I feel sorry for your children.



vrai- why would that be?  My husband is overseas fighting for your freedom and I am raising three children on my own.  You need to get a grip on reality.  Maybe you would like to spend a year in Iraq dodging IED's and not knowing whats around the next corner. You make me sick.


----------



## mv_princess

bluewater said:


> hey chubawubba - I used to see Laurie at TE for facials, but the owner ran her off same with Theresa for nails, so now I see Laurie at her house and go to lees for nails.  Not slandering anybody, the truth hurts!


 I know both sides to that stories. You I guess only got one


----------



## bluewater

CRoyal said:


> I bet you're fat.



5'8" and 138, and am a brown belt in karate.  Why don't you stuff another krispy kreme in your face you butt wipe!


----------



## bluewater

chumbawamba said:


> To be honest with you all after reading all this hair pullling lol,  I have been a client  at total eclipse for over a year.  And i love it there!!!  Hilde  was my stylist  then gave me to melanie,  wow!!!  she is friendly,  FUN , and cuts my hair  like a artist !!. for all these negative comments  i'm   sending  one big positive !!   the staff  are fantastic , greet  you with a smile, have refreshments to offer,  will ask you how your day was and actually listen !! and pamper you from shampoo bowl till the end      HAPPY  CLIENT  HERE !!!!



Glad for you, just like I have said earlier on, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## bluewater

mv_princess said:


> I know both sides to that stories. You I guess only got one



Yes you are correct there are two sides to every story and yes I only have Laurie's and Theresa's sides, but they were independent of each other and it just didn't sound like a pleasant ending.  Its ok, Laurie is happy as a clam and her house is set up nice.  It might not be for everyone's liking, but what the heck you are in a treatment room one way or another, so it really does not matter if its in a salon or not.  Been trying to find Theresa, but lost touch with her.  The woman was amazing with nails.


----------



## mv_princess

bluewater said:


> Yes you are correct there are two sides to every story and yes I only have Laurie's and Theresa's sides, but they were independent of each other and it just didn't sound like a pleasant ending.  Its ok, Laurie is happy as a clam and her house is set up nice.  It might not be for everyone's liking, but what the heck you are in a treatment room one way or another, so it really does not matter if its in a salon or not.  Been trying to find Theresa, but lost touch with her.  The woman was amazing with nails.


I do believe she moved out of state again.


----------



## vraiblonde

bluewater said:


> vrai- why would that be?  My husband is overseas fighting for your freedom and I am raising three children on my own.  You need to get a grip on reality.  Maybe you would like to spend a year in Iraq dodging IED's and not knowing whats around the next corner. You make me sick.



My son is in Afghanistan right this very minute.  This is his third tour there and he's also been in Iraq several tours, so don't bother trying to make me feel guilty.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> My son is in Afghanistan right this very minute.  This is his third tour there and he's also been in Iraq several tours, so don't bother trying to make me feel guilty.



  My husband and I were both in the Navy.  My SIL is a marine, and has done his time in the sand box as well.


----------



## bluewater

vraiblonde said:


> My son is in Afghanistan right this very minute.  This is his third tour there and he's also been in Iraq several tours, so don't bother trying to make me feel guilty.



Not trying to make you feel guilty and hope your son returns safely as is my hope for all service men and women.  Simply telling you you should not jump to conclusions and tell people they are a bad parent when you have no idea what they are dealing with on a daily basis.


----------



## mAlice

bluewater said:


> Not trying to make you feel guilty and hope your son returns safely as is my hope for all service men and women.  Simply telling you you should not jump to conclusions and tell people they are a bad parent when you have no idea what they are dealing with on a daily basis.





Try being a single parent in a foreign country while the ol' man is deployed.


----------



## vraiblonde

bluewater said:


> Simply telling you you should not jump to conclusions and tell people they are a bad parent when you have no idea what they are dealing with on a daily basis.



It's a forum saying.  People used to use it to manipulate others into feeling inferior, and now it's become a joke.

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## CRoyal

bluewater said:


> 5'8" and 138, and am a brown belt in karate.  Why don't you stuff another krispy kreme in your face you butt wipe!



Man you're easy to goad.. I was just searching for a reason for your anger and over defensiveness. 

I feel like every few months some self righteous angry female poster gets on here and rants without reason or any real aim. Maybe there's a club in somd Im not aware of..


----------



## bluewater

CRoyal said:


> Man you're easy to goad.. I was just searching for a reason for your anger and over defensiveness.
> 
> I feel like every few months some self righteous angry female poster gets on here and rants without reason or any real aim. Maybe there's a club in somd Im not aware of..



Yes its called the butt wipers and you must be the president.  Why dont you have another fifth of lord calvert and a pack of marlboros and see if you can blow up your heart!


----------



## vraiblonde

bluewater said:


> Yes its called the butt wipers and you must be the president.  Why dont you have another fifth of lord calvert and a pack of marlboros and see if you can blow up your heart!



Good lord.

You must have one miserable freakin' life if you have to come on here acting like that.


----------



## estee_shaun

mAlice said:


> Try being a single parent in a foreign country while the ol' man is deployed.



AMEN to that sister, Been there DONE THAT!!!!


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Yes its called the butt wipers and you must be the president.  Why dont you have another fifth of lord calvert and a pack of marlboros and see if you can blow up your heart!



Man, you are just nasty.....And really angry.  So sorry you are that way, it must make for a really unhappy and stressful life.  Is it because your hubby is deployed???


----------



## mAlice

estee_shaun said:


> AMEN to that sister, Been there DONE THAT!!!!



I honestly never found it to be that big of a deal.  The only time it was a challenge was when there was a death in the family, and we had to make travel arrangements from two different places.  For the most part, it's business as usual.  Get up, be mommy all day, go to bed at night.  One gets a little frazzled at times from not getting a break and needing an adult to talk to, but any single parent would feel that way at times.  Ya' just gotta' get a sitter and have a girls night out once in a while.


----------



## bluewater

estee_shaun said:


> Man, you are just nasty.....And really angry.  So sorry you are that way, it must make for a really unhappy and stressful life.  Is it because your hubby is deployed???




Hey Estee and Malice, maybe you all can start a club of whiners!


Its so funny that you all call me nasty when people are calling me everything in the book.  Why don't all of your over 25,000 poster people get a life and get on with going outside or volunteering instead of watching your butt cheeks spread exponentially while dropping bonbons.


----------



## bluewater

vraiblonde said:


> Good lord.
> 
> You must have one miserable freakin' life if you have to come on here acting like that.



as well as you


----------



## vraiblonde

bluewater said:


> as well as you



I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Pete

In 30 seconds I am banning everyone who posted in this thread..........except me.......so use your time wisely and say your goodbyes.


----------



## Bay_Kat

bluewater said:


> vrai- why would that be?  My husband is overseas fighting for your freedom and I am raising three children on my own.  You need to get a grip on reality.  Maybe you would like to spend a year in Iraq dodging IED's and not knowing whats around the next corner. You make me sick.



Unfortunately, that's the life you chose.  You weren't forced into that.  You deal with it and move on.  You think you are the only person that has a loved one that's overseas?  Cry me a freakin' river why don't you.  You make *me* sick!


----------



## Bay_Kat

bluewater said:


> Hey Estee and Malice, maybe you all can start a club of whiners!
> 
> 
> Its so funny that you all call me nasty when people are calling me everything in the book.  Why don't all of your over 25,000 poster people get a life and get on with going outside or volunteering instead of watching your butt cheeks spread exponentially while dropping bonbons.



Seems you're the only one that is whining.


----------



## estee_shaun

YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH....... so glad you said it so I didn't have too.  Husband was a marine when I met and and still is, I love my life and I love my husband (nothing to Whine about there) thank you very much!!!!!!!  Bluewater whats with all the butt talk.....spreading but cheeks, bending over and all that crap you post about butts.  WIERD!!!!!!




Bay_Kat said:


> Seems you're the only one that is whining.


----------



## chumbawamba

estee_shaun said:


> YOU TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH....... so glad you said it so I didn't have too.  Husband was a marine when I met and and still is, I love my life and I love my husband (nothing to Whine about there) thank you very much!!!!!!!  Bluewater whats with all the butt talk.....spreading but cheeks, bending over and all that crap you post about butts.  WIERD!!!!!!



ROFL


----------



## kom526

Quite possibly one of the best treads EVAH! Hell, this may even top the real king of the hill, "The Feral Cat" tread.

Let's see we had:
Hair care drama
EPIC reading comprehension fail
Personal attacks on faceless people
Carpet bombing with SMIB bombs
My loved one is overseas
A part time time teacher with a balky spell check function

Names were called
Businesses were slammed
Ignorance was shown 
and
Conclusions were jumped to.

Please don't let it end...


This could be the perfect SoMD tread...Let's see who picks up on that...


----------



## estee_shaun

OMG Kom you have over 9,000 posts ( you must not have a life )
Yes, I have to agree.  This has been a very entertaining thread......


----------



## Roxie04

All of this started over a thread about a hair salon........wow.....pitiful


----------



## bluewater

kom526 said:


> Quite possibly one of the best treads EVAH! Hell, this may even top the real king of the hill, "The Feral Cat" tread.
> 
> Let's see we had:
> Hair care drama
> EPIC reading comprehension fail
> Personal attacks on faceless people
> My loved one is overseas
> A part time time teacher with a balky spell check function
> 
> Names were called
> Businesses were slammed
> Ignorance was shown
> and
> Conclusions were jumped to.
> 
> Please don't let it end...
> 
> 
> Hey Kom, why dont you put on your big boy pants and go to work
> Maybe you can have lunch with Estee, vrail and MAlice and all compare notes about your incredibly boring empty lives.


----------



## Midlifer

From my perspective this thread is dead.  Just let it go.


----------



## bluewater

Agreed and I would if everyone else would.  Have a great day


----------



## kom526

estee_shaun said:


> OMG Kom you have over 9,000 posts (* you must not have a life )*
> :



I know, but lucky for me I found a life on ebay that I'm bidding on right now.:crossingfingers:


----------



## estee_shaun

LOL there you go again, DEFENSIVE DEFENSIVE.......



bluewater said:


> kom526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly one of the best treads EVAH! Hell, this may even top the real king of the hill, "The Feral Cat" tread.
> 
> Let's see we had:
> Hair care drama
> EPIC reading comprehension fail
> Personal attacks on faceless people
> My loved one is overseas
> A part time time teacher with a balky spell check function
> 
> Names were called
> Businesses were slammed
> Ignorance was shown
> and
> Conclusions were jumped to.
> 
> Please don't let it end...
> 
> 
> Hey Kom, why dont you put on your big boy pants and go to work
> Maybe you can have lunch with Estee, vrail and MAlice and all compare notes about your incredibly boring empty lives.
Click to expand...


----------



## mAlice

kom526 said:


> I know, but lucky for me I found a life on ebay that I'm bidding on right now.:crossingfingers:



So _you're_ my competition!


----------



## estee_shaun

How much you wanna bet Bluewater will not leave it alone if no one else does.  YAY I love playing games, lets go......
SHe should change her name to bluewater-lastword.....


----------



## mAlice

estee_shaun said:


> How much you wanna bet Bluewater will not leave it alone if no one else does.  YAY I love playing games, lets go......
> SHe should change her name to bluewater-lastword.....



I don't care if  she leaves it alone.  I've put her on ignore because she has nothing of interest to say.


----------



## estee_shaun

hmmmm ok, that could be fun too.....



mAlice said:


> I don't care if  she leaves it alone.  I've put her on ignore because she has nothing of interest to say.


----------



## bluewater

estee_shaun said:


> hmmmm ok, that could be fun too.....



Its easy to put you and MAlice on ignore since you are both ignorant! ))  Since you are so worried about having your last word, I will let you both sit on here the rest of the day and play your games since you love playing games.  You both are pathetic.


----------



## Pete

bluewater said:


> Its easy to put you and MAlice on ignore since you are both ignorant! ))  Since you are so worried about having your last word, I will let you both sit on here the rest of the day and play your games since you love playing games.  You both are pathetic.



I can almost visualize you sitting there shaking your clenched fists, nostrils flaring.


----------



## mAlice

Pete said:


> I can almost visualize you sitting there shaking your clenched fists, nostrils flaring.



OMG!  That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> I can almost visualize you sitting there shaking your clenched fists, nostrils flaring.


----------



## bluewater

Pete said:


> I can almost visualize you sitting there shaking your clenched fists, nostrils flaring.



Yes and I can visualize you wiping off your blow up doll after you have had your way with her!


----------



## Pete

bluewater said:


> Yes and I can visualize you wiping off your blow up doll after you have had your way with her!



You know Patches?


----------



## vraiblonde

bluewater said:


> Yes and I can visualize you wiping off your blow up doll after you have had your way with her!



Really?  You sit around visualizing stuff like that?


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Really?  You sit around visualizing stuff like that?



Jealousy, Patches gets more action


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> Really?  You sit around visualizing stuff like that?



Ick.


----------



## vraiblonde

mAlice said:


> Ick.



Ickickick.


----------



## cattitude

I've only read this tread off and on...but has anyone made the connection with BlueWater and Ty-d-bowl?


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


> I've only read this tread off and on...but has anyone made the connection with BlueWater and Ty-d-bowl?


----------



## PrepH4U

RoseRed said:


>




So does Malice really get her hair cut with a flowbie and who does Patches hair?


----------



## cattitude

PrepH4U said:


> and who does Patches hair?



Can't you just hose them off?


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:


> Can't you just hose them off?


----------



## PrepH4U

cattitude said:


> Can't you just hose them off?



But doesn't she have a real head with real hair? Wouldn't that hose kinda "eff" things up?


----------



## mAlice

PrepH4U said:


> So does Malice really get her hair cut with a flowbie and who does Patches hair?




Patches gets a brazilian at


----------



## RoseRed

PrepH4U said:


> So does Malice really get her hair cut with a flowbie and who does Patches hair?



Her flowbie cut resembles this...


----------



## Bean

Yikes!  A hairy blow up doll!


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:


> Her flowbie cut resembles this...



I axed you not to pos picshers of me on da interwebz.


----------



## bluewater

mAlice said:


> Patches gets a brazilian at



Yes Pete gives patches pretend brazilians and MAlice does a nice job with the flowbee on all her hair, top to bottom. Of course she said she was looking for dates, so maybe no need to keep it tidy!!


----------



## otter

bluewater said:


> Yes Pete gives patches pretend brazilians and MAlice does a nice job with the flowbee on all her hair, top to bottom. Of course she said she was looking for dates, so maybe no need to keep it tidy!!



You're really not very good at this.


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> I axed you not to pos picshers of me on da interwebz.


----------



## Vince

Pete said:


> You chicks sure get serious about your hair care.


 



RoseRed said:


> Your perm is flat.


 I have a permanent curly permanent.  



Dye Tied said:


> A bad haircut sucks. I think you can understand that


 Yep, but it grows back or in my case it grows back a little thinner every year.


----------



## bluewater

otter said:


> You're really not very good at this.



Then why bother replying.  I love getting it stirred up because you people are so gullible.


----------



## Bean

bluewater said:


> Then why bother replying.  I love getting it stirred up because you people are so gullible.



The funny thing is...Not a single person cares about this subject cept' you.


----------



## cattitude

bluewater said:


> Then why bother replying.  I love getting it stirred up because you people are so gullible.



De grap is op u.


----------



## Dye Tied

Vince said:


> I have a permanent curly permanent.
> 
> Yep, but it grows back or in my case it grows back a little thinner every year.



Do you also get a bowl cut at Gatton's?


----------



## mAlice

cattitude said:


> De grap is op u.



Did she say "_you people_"?  Really?  _You people_?  :racist:


----------



## bluewater

mAlice said:


> Did she say "_you people_"?  Really?  _You people_?  :racist:



Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist.  You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then.  GIICB

You all have me laughing my a** off.  It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!


----------



## chumbawamba

bluewater said:


> Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist.  You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then.  GIICB
> 
> You all have me laughing my a** off.  It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!



PRACTICE  WHAT YOU PREACH,and shouldnt you be in school teaching


----------



## Merlin99

bluewater said:


> Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist. You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then. GIICB
> 
> You all have me laughing my a** off. It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!


Don't you think you've done Bella's enough damage yet, With friends like you talking the place up, she may as well burn the place to the ground and collect the insurance.


----------



## cattitude

bluewater said:


> Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist.  You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then.  GIICB
> 
> You all have me laughing my a** off.  It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!



You really don't get it...do you?


----------



## CRoyal

bluewater said:


> Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist.  You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then.  GIICB
> 
> You all have me laughing my a** off.  It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!



You're broken.


----------



## bluewater

Merlin99 said:


> Don't you think you've done Bella's enough damage yet, With friends like you talking the place up, she may as well burn the place to the ground and collect the insurance.



As I have said more than once, you are entitled to go wherever you like.  I love Bella's because of Beverly.  My opinions about you or others, my politics, my religion or my military status should not have anything to do with Beverly, so why dont you go somewhere and sit and spin.


----------



## bluewater

cattitude said:


> You really don't get it...do you?



Cat, what is there to get when the collective IQ of this group is hovering around 400.


----------



## estee_shaun

GROSS!!!! You are nasty



bluewater said:


> Yes and I can visualize you wiping off your blow up doll after you have had your way with her!


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Malice and others, yes I said you people, its not being racist.  You people who keep responding saying nobody cares, etc,etc, why do you keep responding then.  GIICB
> 
> You all have me laughing my a** off.  It must be funny to live vicariously through others that are actually out having fun and living life!



Funny that you say that, yet you are right here posting with the rest of us... LOL


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> As I have said more than once, you are entitled to go wherever you like.  I love Bella's because of Beverly.  My opinions about you or others, my politics, my religion or my military status should not have anything to do with Beverly, so why dont you go somewhere and sit and spin.



AND again with the insults...........you are not witty at all.......


----------



## estee_shaun

bluewater said:


> Cat, what is there to get when the collective IQ of this group is hovering around 400.



I BEG YOUR PARDON. Do not judge these people on IQ........ You are just offended because they are giving some really hilarious come backs to everything you are saying and you are really (honestly) pretty bad at it.  LOL


----------



## chumbawamba

Merlin99 said:


> Don't you think you've done Bella's enough damage yet, With friends like you talking the place up, she may as well burn the place to the ground and collect the insurance.



OMG   I so agree, i'm sure when beverly see's  Blue toilet water on her book, she proberly thinks oh dear lord....I have to do her hair and talk about
Blow up dolls
Spreading butt cheeks
Krispy Creams
And in generaly put me in a bad mood the the rest of the day !*#@%^


----------



## estee_shaun

chumbawamba said:


> OMG   I so agree, i'm sure when beverly see's  Blue toilet water on her book, she proberly thinks oh dear lord....I have to do her hair and talk about
> Blow up dolls
> Spreading butt cheeks
> Krispy Creams
> And in generaly put me in a bad mood the the rest of the day !*#@%^



I agree 100%.  I know Beverly personally and I know for a fact that she would be pretty embarrassed to know that one of her clients behaves so immaturely.  Its a good thing she will never read toilet waters posts.


----------



## Hockey

*Read back a bit*

You'll see she also works at "systems" on the base.  WOW....Systems, teaching, USO what next brain surgeon.


----------



## PrepH4U

bluewater said:


> I volunteer with the USO and its really a good feeling welcoming back soldiers when they land at BWI.  Hope they end both wars soon.



Hey Joe I love you long long time


----------



## kwillia

PrepH4U said:


> Hey Joe I love you long long time


----------



## MinorThreat

Bean said:


> The funny thing is...Not a single person cares about this subject cept' you.



What a stupid comment Kain. Look at all the responses including yours, obviously someone cares!


----------



## chumbawamba

estee_shaun said:


> I agree 100%.  I know Beverly personally and I know for a fact that she would be pretty embarrassed to know that one of her clients behaves so immaturely.  Its a good thing she will never read toilet waters posts.



But you never know  who is hiding behind these screen names wa ha ha ha ha   evil  giggle


----------



## estee_shaun

chumbawamba said:


> But you never know  who is hiding behind these screen names wa ha ha ha ha   evil  giggle



Ya know that is true, now that we all know that "Toilet water" is a teacher and also volunteers at the USO and works on base according to her/his posts in the past.  It could be anyone.............


----------



## bluewater

estee_shaun said:


> Ya know that is true, now that we all know that "Toilet water" is a teacher and also volunteers at the USO and works on base according to her/his posts in the past.  It could be anyone.............



Yes Estee, again your opinion is better than anyone elses.  I am still laughing because for all the people "that dont care" you all are certainly doing a great job of keeping the pot boiling.  I do work two jobs because as a military wife, there is no way to support a family of five on the bits that my husband makes.  I know many of us are in the same boat, so I will not belabor that point.  Have a great day.  As far as anyone making fun of my volunteerism with the USO, there are a lot worse things one could do, like sit and post ad nauseam on these stupid sites!  You all need to get a life!


----------



## cattitude

bluewater said:


> Yes Estee, again your opinion is better than anyone elses.  I am still laughing because for all the people "that dont care" you all are certainly doing a great job of keeping the pot boiling.  I do work two jobs because as a military wife, there is no way to support a family of five on the bits that my husband makes.  I know many of us are in the same boat, so I will not belabor that point.  Have a great day.  As far as anyone making fun of my volunteerism with the USO, there are a lot worse things one could do, *like sit and post ad nauseam on these stupid sites*!  You all need to get a life!


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


>



You know, if she were a better person, she would stop responding to all the nonsense.


----------



## vraiblonde

BEST TREAD EVER!!!


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> BEST TREAD EVER!!!



You agree!
http://forums.somd.com/4252398-post148.html

All we need now is a cameo appearance by one Mr. Ken King.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:


> ad nauseam


I think she should try Pepto-Bismol for that...:shrug:


----------



## Bean

I maintain that no one cares.


----------



## bluewater

RoseRed said:


> You know, if she were a better person, she would stop responding to all the nonsense.



EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS ROSIE


----------



## bluewater

Bean said:


> I maintain that no one cares.



Bean, you do care!  Regarding your shirley mclaine quote, so true and I am sure you can laugh at yourself when you look in the mirror )))


----------



## Bean

bluewater said:


> Bean, you do care!  Regarding your shirley mclaine quote, so true and I am sure you can laugh at yourself when you look in the mirror )))


----------



## RoseRed

bluewater said:


> EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS ROSIE


----------



## Merlin99

kom526 said:


> You agree!
> http://forums.somd.com/4252398-post148.html
> 
> All we need now is a cameo appearance by one Mr. Ken King.



I miss Ken, Wish he would show up and restart the feral cat thread.


----------



## awpitt

Merlin99 said:


> I miss Ken, Wish he would show up and restart the feral cat thread.


 
I miss his Ken's Corner articles.


----------

